# Wut r those big bumpy PVC pipes in the park???



## JohnBron65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not really to sure what your talking about.. Do you mean like culverts? I have seen thoose in some parks.
Found this pic on google http://s3.amazonaws.com/lg-loop-prod1/images/1006/culvert.jpg


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

yea, those


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Pic basically explains it all. Not bumpy but don't catch an edge on on of the ripples. ha


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

corrugated tubing. easy to eat shit on. not my favorite feature. they are not nearly as bumpy as you might think and they are a bit unsettling your first couple times.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rjattack19 said:


> corrugated tubing. easy to eat shit on. not my favorite feature. they are not nearly as bumpy as you might think and they are a bit unsettling your first couple times.


Agreed^^

I've often wondered if our resort put them as features only because people like to slide them as they cover the ski patrol sleds.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My guess is that they are cheaper and durable enough to take a bit of punishment


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

they make fun noises but leave your base blackened


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> they make fun noises but leave your base blackened


Ya they do make black marks on your base, not sure about the legit culvert ones tho. I haven't had any problems at all with catching an edge on these compared to a kind rail.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I never even thought to board slide them.

We have a big one (like 4' diam.) in the park for the little kiddies to go THROUGH. I prefer to approach from the side and go up and over it


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

they are funny, good slide in them. and yeaH they are much cheaper. like a box rail cost plenty of money


----------

